# Opera, Mozilla, AIM Spell check !!



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I found THIS in the new Freeware book.
It is a tray based spell-checker that works in most all web based forms.
It even works in AIM, although I had trouble with MS Messenger.

Unlike other spell-checkers, it checks as you type, when you hear a tone, click the tray icon for a correct spelling.

No spy-ware, and it has a uninstall feature, highly configurable ...check it out...Rhett


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Hello Rhettman,

Sounds really good. Will download it now and try it. I have Mozilla and Opera, so will see if it works with them.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Sounds good for web pages, but don't u think that 4 alot of ppl an instnt. msg. spell check is kinda useless 2 them 4 w/e reason?


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Spell check in instant massaging IS kind of silly what with all the slang used, however it just sounds a tone , it doesn't force you to change anything, and a right click on the Icon and you can turn it off.

I also found it handy in that it has a spelling window you can open, if you're not sure of a words spelling, just type it in and it will give you the correct options...must faster than a dictionary... Rhett


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I noticed a BIG drain on my resources this AM, I was running at 21% and as the spell check was all I had downloaded, I uninstalled it...resources jumped to 77%...keep an eye on it, you can uninstall it from add remove programs...may have jumped the gun on recomending this...Rhett


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

It might not work for some of the apps mentioned, but I find that Google is a great spellchecker. Do a search for the word you're looking for and see if it corrects you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

oh that is nice. Thank you for the link.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I've been useing tinyspell for a few months now.. All you do is type a word. If your not sure about it, highlight the word and copy it. Then right click on the icon in the tray if t's yellow, a list pops up allowing you to select the word you want to use, it even replaces the word for you. I have found it to not increase the drain on the CPU at any noticeable level, and it seems to work in every application I have tried it in.. It's really a great tip,, Please everybody, try it out, if you don't like it delete it, but do try it out..


----------



## randombox (Feb 25, 2003)

Google Labs has a very neat and very powerful DICTIONARY, that is not advertised!

They even call it a "glossary" rather than an online dictionary!

I hate to yak away but also do lookup VisualThesaurus >> words don't do it justice!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

VisualThesaurus!


----------



## gale (Feb 24, 2003)

Compatible with XP Home Edition?


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

I have been using iespell and find it works well with any web-page based forms. Accessibly through tools.

http://www.iespell.com/


----------



## LucidParody (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jm100dm:_
> *I have been using iespell and find it works well with any web-page based forms. Accessibly through tools.
> 
> http://www.iespell.com/ *


Is there anything like IEspell for Mozilla?

Ideally I'd like something that works like the Word spell engine that underlines misspelled words while typing in forms or writing code.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Too bad it runs on startup and sits in the system tray though.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

A spell checker for Mozilla can be added to the Composer and Mail message composer only. You can get it here if you want it.


----------



## LucidParody (Jun 12, 2003)

But I want a spell checker for posting on forums and such.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

The program iespell can be used in these fourms. Hi-light area to check then right click and choose check spelling. This program can be removed from the system tray and still works fine.

http://www.iespell.com/


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Oops, (forums) I'm currently downloading iespell as this is a different computer than the one I normally use. It is being checked by a tech friend as I was unable to get into windows. He says he found the W32/Lovsan.worm files on it which surprises me as I'm running win98se and did not think that this could attack my computer. Still waiting to hear the full story.


----------



## LucidParody (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jm100dm:_
> *The program iespell can be used in these fourms. Hi-light area to check then right click and choose check spelling. This program can be removed from the system tray and still works fine.
> 
> http://www.iespell.com/ *


Not if you're using Mozilla.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

I commented on the desired spellchecker over at Mozilla. Click here to see what the Mozilla fanatics have to say. It sound like the builders might create an extension soon for Firebird. At least I hope so!


----------



## BigBrian06 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rhettman5.1 said:


> I found THIS in the new Freeware book.
> It is a tray based spell-checker that works in most all web based forms.
> It even works in AIM, although I had trouble with MS Messenger.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

LucidParody said:


> Not if you're using Mozilla.


FF has spell checking built-in.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> FF has spell checking built-in.


It does not have it build-in on Firefox 1.5.x.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

hewee said:


> It does not have it build-in on Firefox 1.5.x.


And why would you still be using FF 1.5x?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It works just find for me John.


----------

